# Fuel Pump Relay Location



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi guys,

Could anyone tell me where the fuel pump relay is located? Is it in the cabin or in the engine bay.

My car won't start and I need to eliminate this.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi , its in a real stupid place. Its behind the drivers side lower dash. You have to remove the lower dash and its on the bulkhead. Mind its a pain of a job to do. I did mine because i had no fuel to the engine at all. Have you removed the return fuel line and checked it that way first ?.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Andyvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anyone tell me where the fuel pump relay is located? Is it in the cabin or in the engine bay.
> 
> ...


http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/boostgauge/boostgauge.htm scroll half way down and it'll show you how to.


----------

